# godin folk guitars(case)



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I'm wandering if the norman folk guitar would fit in any classical guitar case.I'm about to pull the trigger on a b20 folk and want a case to keep the top from drying out or warping.Would any classical guitar case work?The norman does come with a godin case as an accessory but im not into the style.


----------



## BoldAsLove (Jul 31, 2009)

as far as i know they fit. by the godin case i assume you mean their "TRIC" cases. i've got one and i think there are mixed feelings about the look, but man it's extremely easy to carry around, light, and protects your stuff well!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

just did some measuring- ive got a resonator here with the 14-3/4" lower bout- same as the b20 folk- and the case its in is a canadian classical case- fits perfect. 
ive got a few of the same make folk guitar cases- and the guitars in them are all larger- 00 size, 15 1/2" lower bout- hope that helps


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a Seagull SWS Folk and it fits very well into my Martin OM-28 hardshell case. Not snug like the Martin OM but pretty good. I think you would be fine with a classical case.

Brian


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Thanks guys,im going to have it drop shipped from a music store in Regina,long travel and i hope it gets here safe when the time comes.Def could use the case(in a larger box so no one gets any ideas)for shipping.


----------

